# Insurance - car fire



## Lewishamilton (Aug 16, 2015)

My 2015 Toyota Prius caught fire while driving and with in 5 minutes the whole engine part burned down to ashes.
Insurance declared it total loss straight away, but they have advised me that as they will not recover the loss from third party, they are classifying the incident as own fault. That mean, I will loss my No claim bonus and my insurance premium will be sky high.
Please share if any of you had similar incident. Especially hybrid catching fire with out any warning in the middle of the road.
Thanks


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

You might want to reach out to the broader internet. I doubt you'll find that similar situation much amongst those here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What caused the fire ?
We're there any recalls ?
You may want to speak to a lawyer.

Usually a fire in the engine compartment is caused by a leaking fuel line,or even transmission or engine oil contacting hot exhaust manifold
Have you had any maintenance done lately ?
By an insured shop ?

With Prius batteries in the passenger compartment,a battery fire from overheating would have been much more dangerous


----------



## Lewishamilton (Aug 16, 2015)

Cause of the fire is not known yet. Was just doing less than 10 miles an hour when I saw a smoke. Turned off engine and by the time I get out of the car, the while engine was engulfed with fire.
The car was still under warranty and service was done in Dec 2016 by Toyota.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

I had a 2005 Prius for 8 years and often followed forums on the Prius. Never recall seeing issues about fires. There were the issues about the accelerator sticking and seems like my 2005 had about 4 recalls during the 8 years I owned it.


----------

